# ما بين التقويم القبطي والتقويم الميلادي



## bonguy (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*اول حاجة عايز اقولها ان المفروض عنوان الموضوع كان يبقي (مابين التقويم القطبي والتقومي الجريجوري) بس انا كتبته القبطي والميلادي علشان ده الاسم الشائع , طيب نبدأ بسم الصليب ونشوف التقويم القبطي :
التقويم القبطي هو نفسه التقويم الفرعوني واللي بعتمد علي النظام الشمسي في حساب الشهور , وبينقسم التقويم القبطي (والفرعوني برضه) الي 12 شهر كل شهر فيه 30 يوم بالاضافة الي شهر صغير اسمه شهر النسيء وده 5 ايام في السنين البسيطة و6 في الكبيسة , قولنا ان التقويم القبطي ماشي علي نفس خساب التقويم الفرعوني بس عايز اقولكم انه مش نفس التاريخ يعمي السنة دي في التقويم الفرعوني تبقي سنة 6250 لكن في التقويم القبطي فهي سنة 1725 ..... وده بيرجع الي ان الكنيسة القبطية فضلت علي نفس التقويم بتاع الفراعنة ولكن في عصر الشهداء الابرار (دقليديانوس) ابتدت الكنيسة تقويم خاص بيها وهو تقويم الشهداء واللي بيبدأ من بدء حكم دقلديانوس الامبراطور الروماني واللي بيعتبر من اكتر الاباطرة اضطهاداً في تاريخ كنيستنا.....يعني احنا ماشيين بنفس حساب الفراعنة للشهور واسمائها ولكن بداية التقويم بتاعنا بدأ بس من اول حكم دقلديانوس الجاحد.....واما الشهور القبطية (والفرعونية برضه) هي :
توت ، بابه ، هاتور ، كيهك ، طوبة ، أمشير ، برمهات ، برمودة ، بشنس ، بؤونة ، أبيب ، مسرئ

طيب بالنسبة بقي للتقويم الجريجوري او (الميلادي) :
اولاً عايز اقول ان التقويم الجريجوري لا يمت بصلة لميلاد المسيح , وانما هو نفسه التقويم اليولياني (الروماني) ولما جه راهب اسمه كريستوفر فى عهد البابا جريجوريوس الثالث بابا الفاتيكان فى سنة 1582 شاف ان التقويم اليولياني غلط (من وجهة نظره) وعدل فيه وصدق علي التعديل ده البابا جريجوريوس (اللي اسم التقويم علي اسمه) , وبسبب التعديل ده بعد ما كانت كل كنايس العالم بتحتفل بعيد الميلاد المجيد يوم 7 يناير اتغير الموضوع ده (وده معناه ان الفرق بين توقيت عيد الميلاد بينا وبين الغرب هو فرق فلكي مش فرق عقائدي) , وبالرغم من اكتشاف العديد من الاحطاء الفلكية في التقويم الجريجوري بعد كده الا انه مازال هو التقويم الرسمي في معظم دول العالم.......والشهور الجريجورية هي : يناير ( كانون ثان ) – فبراير ( شباط ) – مارس ( آذار ) – أبريل ( نيسان ) – مايو ( آيار ) يونيه ( حزيران ) – يوليه ( تموز ) – أغسطس ( آب ) سبتمبر ( أيلول ) – أكتوبر (تشرين أول ) – نوفمبر ( تشرين الثانى ) – ديسمبر ( كانون الأول ) .




اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي​*


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_معلومات فى غاية الاهميه 
مشكور كتيييير



_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يابيشوى 
مرسىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## bonguy (8 أكتوبر 2008)

متشكر يا توني ويا كوكو علي ردودكم الجميلة وربنا يبارك حياتكم.





اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## bonguy (8 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


>






​


----------



## جيلان (8 أكتوبر 2008)

> طيب بالنسبة بقي للتقويم الجريجوري او (الميلادي) :
> اولاً عايز اقول ان التقويم الجريجوري لا يمت بصلة لميلاد المسيح , وانما هو نفسه التقويم اليولياني (الروماني) ولما جه راهب اسمه كريستوفر فى عهد البابا جريجوريوس الثالث بابا الفاتيكان فى سنة 1582 شاف ان التقويم اليولياني غلط (من وجهة نظره) وعدل فيه وصدق علي التعديل ده البابا جريجوريوس (اللي اسم التقويم علي اسمه) ,



*انا بجد كنت فاكرة انها مرتبطة بميلاد المسيح
ميرسى يا بيشوى *


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخ بيشوى
شكرا" على المعلومات
سلام المسيح​


----------



## bonguy (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *انا بجد كنت فاكرة انها مرتبطة بميلاد المسيح
> ميرسى يا بيشوى *



وللأسف ده الاعتقاد الشائع , عموماً شكراً يا جيلان علي مرورك.

اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## bonguy (9 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> مشكور اخ بيشوى
> شكرا" على المعلومات
> سلام المسيح​



لا شكر علي واجب يا كليم , وربنا يبارك حياتك.

اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------

